# Place that time forgot



## ilockert (Sep 4, 2007)

These shots are from the inside of a movie theater in Bay St. Louis, Mississippi that was destroyed by Hurricane Katrina. I work for the local EMS service and found an open door and took a look around. Had no tripod so there not as good as i would like. Hope you enjoy the shots, Like I said there not as good as I would have liked.
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 4, 2007)

Those are amazing.  Really really good.  Look like it couldn't have been created any more perfectly for you.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow! Those are so cool.


----------



## AbelR74 (Sep 5, 2007)

I think they are very good images for the kind of place your were in.  Could have been dangerous...   
Nice work!


----------



## ilockert (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank you for the comments. There are a few more  places they have not been touch after the storm that im currently trying to gain access to. The federal government owns 3 of the main ones i want to visit so you can figure its a pain to get them to let me in.


----------



## SergioG (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, that looks so cool. I'd be scared as hell, one of my phobias is bugs/rats.


----------



## Doug (Sep 5, 2007)

Interesting, your photos really show what water can do. Would be neat to see the projection rooms if the equipment is still there.


----------



## ilockert (Sep 5, 2007)

Doug said:


> Interesting, your photos really show what water can do. Would be neat to see the projection rooms if the equipment is still there.



Didn't even think about that, Ill go check it out tomorrow if i end up over there.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 5, 2007)

Very interesting, but heartbreaking, images. Eerie place to poke about.  I'm amazed at the quality, given you had no tripod...well done! And I hope you get access to more buildings so you can post more pics.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 6, 2007)

Did you at least see if crazy taxi or 720 was salvageable. ? These questions HAVE to be awnsered


----------



## ilockert (Sep 6, 2007)

The games were ruined around 6 ft of water in that pat of the building.


----------



## The Phototron (Sep 7, 2007)

Why do you title it "place that time forgot"? Obviously if it's deteriorating, then time hasn't forgot about it!


----------



## ilockert (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess i should of titled it the place people forgot.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Oct 5, 2007)

These are fantastic!  # 3 really caught my eye.  Something about that photo I really enjoy.


----------

